# White patch on RBP



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I just got home from work and one of my rb's has a white [atch on it's side. sorry i cant get pics. what could this be Heater burn? ammonia Burn? please help


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Realized you said no pics ... but would help alot. Guess would be fungus. Can you give a better description?


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

There is a small patch of skin that looked irritated surounded by white


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Could be alot of different things.. bite from another P which goit infected, ammonia burn, certain fungus growth.. Best to know is if you can provide pic.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

sounds like a bite, the same thing happened to mine but its on his back. i assume it will get better over the next few days.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

aight thanks every1 I think it was a bite. I raised the temp and added some salt and he looks alot better today, i hope hell be aight


----------

